# Canon EOS 77D Coming Soon [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

```
<p>We’re told that the Canon EOS Rebel T6s will be replaced by the Canon EOS 77D.</p>
<p>Specifications are murky at best at the moment, but we expect this camera to be announced alongside a new Canon EOS Rebel T7i.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice way to muddy up the nomenclature. If true, stupid Canon.

And yes, I mean that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2016)

I just hope stupid Canon inplements Uhs-2 Sd slot and adds 4k video. That would be more than enough to upgrade from older cameras.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 27, 2016)

Er...what???!!!  

This makes no sense unless "replaced" means something other than what it should mean.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2016)

Then again, in the US it will make a Rebel seem close to an 80D, and sound like a 7D. So maybe smart Canon.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice way to muddy up the nomenclature. If true, stupid Canon.
> 
> And yes, I mean that.


Say Whaaaa!?
Neuro, I was drinking coffee when I read that. You almost killed me and destroyed my laptop. 

Actually, nice to know you can say it when it actually applies


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 27, 2016)

Surely a typo. 770D, right?

- A


----------



## benkam (Dec 27, 2016)

Sure this isn't a "770D"? Would make more sense as the T6s is the 760D in other parts of the world. They'd then call it the T7s in the US.

Still not expecting 4K for a Rebel -- a "90D" or 7D3 would probably get it first -- but if the main upgrade is dual pixel AF, that would still be great at its price point.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 27, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Surely a typo. 770D, right?
> 
> - A



That would make more sense.


----------



## Sharlin (Dec 27, 2016)

Maybe "810D" would be too confusing with Nikon's D810 still being marketed? The rebranding sounds like the "77D" might be more differentiated from the 800D/T7i feature-wise than the 760D is from the 750D? On the other hand there's just not that much to differentiate before getting to the domain of the 80D... DPAF is probably something the 77D is going to get but the Rebel won't.

On the other hand, this might just be Canon moving the demarcation line back to where it was - only xxDs and xDs get rear wheels and shoulder LCDs, Rebels don't. 

I don't think "770D" makes sense - what would the 750D (T6i) replacement be named then?


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 27, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> I just hope stupid Canon inplements Uhs-2 Sd slot and adds 4k video. That would be more than enough to upgrade from older cameras.



I can record 4k on the SD slot on the 5D Mark IV. So why is a UHS-II slot needed on a rebel?


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 27, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope stupid Canon inplements Uhs-2 Sd slot and adds 4k video. That would be more than enough to upgrade from older cameras.
> ...



Yes, however the 4K implementation on the 5D4 is not compressed at all and aimed at professional usage. Highly doubt that same feature/implementation would be offered in a Rebel series. IF they offered 4K in a Rebel, it would likely be compressed in some form other than MJPEG. If they do this, then maybe it's a sign of Canon finally waking up and not handcuffing their video features?


----------



## Maiaibing (Dec 27, 2016)

"77" is telling us it will have dual pixel tech... 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 27, 2016)

What's in a name?

Gimme specs!
Gimme features! 
Gimme a price, so one can say thumbs up or down.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope stupid Canon inplements Uhs-2 Sd slot and adds 4k video. That would be more than enough to upgrade from older cameras.
> ...


What wrong with natural progression of using the faster interface when its available? Also faster cards surely will help taking shallow buffer out of equation for these cameras.


----------



## Daan Stam (Dec 27, 2016)

77d? what the hell canon? well i wasn't expecting that...


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 27, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> What wrong with natural progression of using the faster interface when its available? Also faster cards surely will help taking shallow buffer out of equation for these cameras.



Nothing wrong with that at all. Except increased cost for the consumer both in the purchase of the camera, and the cards. If previous generation tech can get the job done, why increase the cost unnecessarily? Also, Rebel's aren't known for having a deep buffer. The 5D Mark IV has 7 FPS and can do around 15-20 RAW files to the SD card (depending on the card used). A Rebel would likely have 5 FPS and thus, many more RAW files in a much longer burst to the SD card with a UHS-I slot. So again I ask, why increase the cost unnecessarily?



bsbeamer said:


> Yes, however the 4K implementation on the 5D4 is not compressed at all and aimed at professional usage. Highly doubt that same feature/implementation would be offered in a Rebel series. IF they offered 4K in a Rebel, it would likely be compressed in some form other than MJPEG. If they do this, then maybe it's a sign of Canon finally waking up and not handcuffing their video features?



Right! If a compressed 4K is used, the UHS-I slot is even less stressed by recording 4K, right? So UHS-I is perfectly suitable.


----------



## EduPortas (Dec 27, 2016)

A nod to Sony's A77?


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice way to muddy up the nomenclature. If true, stupid Canon.
> And yes I mean that.



Interesting and funny. While I find Canon products names often quite "childish" [think of Elph, Rebel, Kiss, Powershot ... etc.] and their product numbering schemes often illogical and unpractical, I would not call them stupid for it, since in the end it is utterly irrelevant what moniker appears in marketing texts or on product labels. 

When I call Canon stupid it is related to some of their products functionality or features and more often for the blatant lack of certain products or entire product categories [namely FF-sensored MILC system].

But to each his own. Form ... or function.


----------



## svatsal (Dec 27, 2016)

Still no words on Canon 200-600mm. Waiting!!!!


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 27, 2016)

770d makes sense if that is it. They were burning through the remaining 3-digit names pretty fast, counting as they have in increments of 50 every model. 

On the other hand why would they think the European market and the U.S. market are different enough that the former needs an xxx-d naming convention, while the latter would prefer T x - i names? 

Maybe they should go ahead and come up with one name for these cameras that can be used in both markets.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> 770d makes sense if that is it. They were burning through the remaining 3-digit names pretty fast, counting as they have in increments of 50 every model.
> 
> On the other hand why would they think the European market and the U.S. market are different enough that the former needs an xxx-d naming convention, while the latter would prefer T x - i names?
> 
> Maybe they should go ahead and come up with one name for these cameras that can be used in both markets.



Canon stupidly wasting lots of money to maintain a "continental segregation" product naming scheme ... Asia / Europe / Americas ... "Kiss" / xxxD / "Digital Rebel". : 

How utterly LAUGHABLE in the face of GLOBALIZATION. Logical only to an octagenarian japanese executive ward


----------



## benkam (Dec 27, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> 770d makes sense if that is it. They were burning through the remaining 3-digit names pretty fast, counting as they have in increments of 50 every model.
> 
> On the other hand why would they think the European market and the U.S. market are different enough that the former needs an xxx-d naming convention, while the latter would prefer T x - i names?
> 
> Maybe they should go ahead and come up with one name for these cameras that can be used in both markets.


Yep, make the Americans change to the more sensible European naming convention and get it done with.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2016)

benkam said:


> Yep, make the Americans change to the more sensible European naming convention and get it done with.



Bad idea. Big numbers confuse us.


----------



## drs (Dec 27, 2016)

Perhaps not the right place, but Canon feels more and more like Apple in the '90s. Too many products and the wish to please everyone, but nothing really stands out anymore. Which results in the feeling to wait a little bit longer to get really the next, newest model.

I hope they come to their senses and focus on five or six products (camera wise) and make them really stunning.

I certainly love Canon, but it becomes harder and harder to stay tuned.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 27, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > What wrong with natural progression of using the faster interface when its available? Also faster cards surely will help taking shallow buffer out of equation for these cameras.
> ...



A UHS-II slot is compatible with UHS-I / non-UHS card, so there's no price increase on cards.

As for why, I think the logic is...

1. Canon's various camera share electronics, and I expect the memory slots is a reasonable place to do it.

2. Canon's higher end cameras would benefit from UHS-II, e.g. sports camera such as the 1D-X and 7D (both mark whatever / whenever).

3. So I wouldn't be the least surprised if the rebels got UHS-II (due to need in 1D X and parts sharing).

4. Sometimes, Canon tests a new feature on a lower end camera to test & fix it before using it in high end cameras.

Which is why I wouldn't be surprised if UHS-II slot appears in a rebel first, say the 90D.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> benkam said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, make the Americans change to the more sensible European naming convention and get it done with.
> ...


Think of it as the metric system for cameras and surely there will be no confusion


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all. Except increased cost for the consumer both in the purchase of the camera, and the cards. If previous generation tech can get the job done, why increase the cost unnecessarily?


Perhaps because the chip designers no longer design or make interfaces limited to just the previous version of the standard..... Just like nobody is out there designing USB-1 interfaces or selling 10bT hubs.....


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> benkam said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, make the Americans change to the more sensible European naming convention and get it done with.
> ...


LOL ;D 
Boeing 737, 747, 757, 767, 777, 787 ... 
Ford F-150, F-250, F350, F-550, F-650, F-750 ... 
Terminator T-600, T-800, T-1000 ...

Canon? May give you a "Digital Rebel Kiss" next ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Dec 27, 2016)

benkam said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > 770d makes sense if that is it. They were burning through the remaining 3-digit names pretty fast, counting as they have in increments of 50 every model.
> ...


Metrics anyone? ;D
Update: ups... can see Don beat me to it!


----------



## vscd (Dec 27, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Did you notice that *not using a more compressing codec* makes the files larger? The 5DM4 may not have the best mp4-codec on the videos (and there are reasons for that) but the written data is way more than on other cams, so the old Cards seem to be fast enough.

I use CF Cards anyway, I don't trust in SD-Cards with a marketing "90MB/s" on it but a small sign with "U3" which means that only 30MB/s are guaranteed, anyway.


----------



## vscd (Dec 27, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > benkam said:
> ...



I find the whole naming-scheme in the US very confusing. It's not the fault of the people, but hey why would I call a cam "rebel" or "kiss" anyway? The smaller cams are numbers, the others have names? I like a normal numbering-scheme way less confusing. Otherwise, why not calling the 5D "Dragon" and the 1DX "Monsterkiss"?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > benkam said:
> ...



Boeing 737, 747, 757, 767, 777, 787 ... In America, we call them planes
Ford F-150, F-250, F350, F-550, F-650, F-750 ... Those are just trucks
Terminator T-600, T-800, T-1000 ..

As for movies, they dropped the III from the title, _The Madness of King George III_, because almost no one here knows the name of England's king during the Revolutionary War, and people wouldn't go see it because they hadn't already seen _The Madness of King George_ and _The Madness of King George II_, and no one wants to come in at the last installment of a trilogy.


----------



## dak723 (Dec 27, 2016)

drs said:


> Perhaps not the right place, but Canon feels more and more like Apple in the '90s. Too many products and the wish to please everyone, but nothing really stands out anymore. Which results in the feeling to wait a little bit longer to get really the next, newest model.
> 
> I hope they come to their senses and focus on five or six products (camera wise) and make them really stunning.



Camera and sensor technology has pretty much maxed out, so expecting "stunning" is unrealistic. (Of course, if you grew up in the film era, then virtually any DSLR is stunning in comparison, in my opinion). There haven't really been any major advances in many years - it's all been just small evolutionary advances. Short of coming up with an entirely new sensor, camera companies have little choice but to make products that are designed more for a specific category of buyer if they want to continue to come out with new products. I kept my first digital camera for 9 years and there is no really good reason that anyone else can't keep their existing camera for just as long. Now, I do understand that the type of person who visits this forum is not like me and may need the latest and greatest even if that means 5% less noise or 5% more DR. But stunning is not going to happen - perhaps ever again.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Dec 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D ;D ;D that made me laugh


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D

OUCH!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 27, 2016)

In the UK we used to have Ulay but in the US it was called Olay, we had to change to Olay. Opal fruits developed in the Mars UK factory was renamed Starburst because it was called that in the rest of the world. 

So it would make sense for Canon to drop the Rebel name and bring it into line with the rest of the world or start a new global naming convention starting say with EOS 77D.


----------



## MintChocs (Dec 27, 2016)

A double digit will command a higher price!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> In the UK we used to have Ulay but in the US it was called Olay, we had to change to Olay. Opal fruits developed in the Mars UK factory was renamed Starburst because it was called that in the rest of the world.
> 
> So it would make sense for Canon to drop the Rebel name and bring it into line with the rest of the world or start a new global naming convention starting say with EOS 77D.



By your logic, it would actually make more sense to standardize globally on the Rebel nomenclature.


----------



## slclick (Dec 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > In the UK we used to have Ulay but in the US it was called Olay, we had to change to Olay. Opal fruits developed in the Mars UK factory was renamed Starburst because it was called that in the rest of the world.
> ...



Numbers over lame names any day


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > In the UK we used to have Ulay but in the US it was called Olay, we had to change to Olay. Opal fruits developed in the Mars UK factory was renamed Starburst because it was called that in the rest of the world.
> ...


But why Rebel? Wouldn't a more appropriate name for the lineup be Conformist ?


----------



## zim (Dec 28, 2016)

I heard that it's a special edition going to be called the 'Republican T77DonDon' no idea why


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2016)

zim said:


> I heard that it's a special edition going to be called the 'Republican T77DonDon' no idea why



That's the SL2, right? Made for small hands...


----------



## pokerz (Dec 28, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> I just hope stupid Canon inplements Uhs-2 Sd slot and adds 4k video. That would be more than enough to upgrade from older cameras.


Canon is Smart, they have to protect its Cine Line.
Forever 1080 in foreseeable future


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 28, 2016)

benkam said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > 770d makes sense if that is it. They were burning through the remaining 3-digit names pretty fast, counting as they have in increments of 50 every model.
> ...



Fine by me. 

And there is more flexibility to extend the xxxD scheme. Just start counting by 10's instead of 50's and you have like 23 or 24 progressive names left to use. (760D, 770D, 780D....). The T4i, T5i, T6i... naming convention only gives you 3 more model names before it runs out. Since they release a new Rebel basically every year, that is not very much life left in the name.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> And there is more flexibility to extend the xxxD scheme. Just start counting by 10's instead of 50's and you have like 23 or 24 progressive names left to use. (760D, 770D, 780D....). The T4i, T5i, T6i... naming convention only gives you 3 more model names before it runs out. Since they release a new Rebel basically every year, that is not very much life left in the name.



There are other letters in the alphabet.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Dec 28, 2016)

They better get that out soon. Japan peak shopping season starts on Jan.3rd as people have cash on hand with their winter bonuses. After that consumer spending just continues to fall month on month until the following January.


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2016)

What's in a name?

Sorry if someone else already said that, this thread is not for me to read through.


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 28, 2016)

The camera name that would make most sense is "EOS Rebelkiss 1080 Mark7".
Other than that I expect zero exciting things from this release.


----------



## -1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Typo of 770D would make more sense. Some users confuse rebels with terrorism these days. Even in US, with is weird considering it's early history... Those dingbats might be put of having a rebel label hanging around their necks! ;-p


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 28, 2016)

(1) Hopefully it is only a typo and it is the 770D (as -1 mentioned) - the Canon naming scheme is confusing enough
(2) I am interested in usabilty and image quality of cameras + compatibility


----------



## -1 (Dec 28, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> (1) Hopefully it is only a typo and it is the 770D (as -1 mentioned) - the Canon naming scheme is confusing enough
> (2) I am interested in usabilty and image quality of cameras + compatibility



I think that the Japanese subbrand KISS (Keep It Simple stupid) is a very appropriate and telling label for the Rebel and XX0D cameras. Lets go Japanese! )


----------



## Azathoth (Dec 28, 2016)

77D? So it will be something between a 70D and 80D? Makes no sense at all. Even the differences between those 2 bodies are small...


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 28, 2016)

-1 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > (1) Hopefully it is only a typo and it is the 770D (as -1 mentioned) - the Canon naming scheme is confusing enough
> ...



Maybe but the 600D is a solid camera using it with M, Tv or Av. The flexible display angles combined with Magic Lantern enables a good video solution for those who need a video camera with macro, ultrawide or tele enabled. I love the 3x digital zoom which gives extraordinary video quality with a 3x zoom!
These cameras are maybe kept simple stupid in standard use/config but are also a very capable tool in the hands of (technically) knowledged photographers.

But from the ergonomics point of view I like the xxD series or the 5D more but the old F-1new MUCH more.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> There are other letters in the alphabet.



Sure. I'd recommend Omega for Canon since it's gonna be doomsday for their mirrorslappers soon ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > There are other letters in the alphabet.
> ...



So now you want Americans to confuse dSLRs with high-end wrist watches?


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


A name change would probably be a good idea in many parts of the world. For instance, here in Canada, we are too polite and conformist to use anything called a Rebel... we would be better off if they were named "Chipmunk XXX", the XXD series renamed Beaver XX, the 7and 5series renamed Coyote XX and Wolf XX, and the 1DX2, of course, renamed "Moose XX


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 28, 2016)

yes, really funny to call the most conservative, crippled, least innovative, decidedly non-"disruptive" technology mirrorslapper series "digital Rebel". :


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm planning to purchase a T7s, regardless of what they call it. My only concern is which sensor Canon decides to put in it.

Rebel class bodies make great walking around cameras. I also use them as backup to my 5D3, since they don't take up much space in my camera bag.


----------



## Crosswind (Dec 29, 2016)

Back a few months, there were rumors about a “new nameplate” coming to the EOS DSLR family. A brand-new, never-before-seen DSLR joining the lineup. That was my first thought that came into my mind when reading about this "77D".


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 30, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> Back a few months, there were rumors about a “new nameplate” coming to the EOS DSLR family. A brand-new, never-before-seen DSLR joining the lineup. That was my first thought that came into my mind when reading about this "77D".



If it has a 18MPix DPAF sensor + OVF/EVF combined viewfinder in a video oriented package (DPAF + EVF) while still being stills compatible (OVF + great DR sensor) this might make sense between 70D and 80D but ,,, I am still convinced that it will be the 770D as an iteration in the rebel / xxxD line.


----------



## slclick (Jan 6, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Back a few months, there were rumors about a “new nameplate” coming to the EOS DSLR family. A brand-new, never-before-seen DSLR joining the lineup. That was my first thought that came into my mind when reading about this "77D".
> ...



I have seen it listed as a 770 on other rumor sites.


----------



## Thaikon (Jan 9, 2017)

Bring back the Elan name!


----------



## slclick (Jan 9, 2017)

Thaikon said:


> Bring back the Elan name!



I still use an Elan! That would be either confusing or fun


----------



## gunship01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't forget about the 777000. Game changer.

Seems they are making a camera for each individual who wants only a portion of the various capabilities out there in the DSLR world.

A camera for those who would want 9 out of 20 features 
A camera for those who would want 14 out of 20 features
A camera for those who would want 5 out of 20 features
A camera for those who would want 16 out of 20 features
A camera for those who would want 11 out of 20 features

etc....

Or maybe it's a price point issue.

A camera for those who can spend $650.00
A camera for those who can spend $800.00
A camera for those who can spend $950.00
A camera for those who can spend $1150.00
A camera for those who can spend $1400.00
A camera for those who can spend $2000.00
A camera for those who can spend $2200.00
A camera for those who can spend $3400.00
A camera for those who can spend $6000.00

Splitting hairs in my opinion.


----------



## Thaikon (Jan 9, 2017)

Revamp the whole naming scheme:

lower end Rebels --> same naming/xxxxD
higher end Rebels --> Elan series/xxxD
xxD --> 9D Series
flagship crop frame --> 7D Series

Budget FF --> 6D Series
Midrange FF --> 5D Series
High Res FF --> 3D Series (replaces 5Ds/R)
Flagship FF --> 1D Series


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2017)

gunship01 said:


> Don't forget about the 777000. Game changer.
> 
> Seems they are making a camera for each individual who wants only a portion of the various capabilities out there in the DSLR world.
> 
> ...



I think it's a price point issue. In general, people seem to want all the features they can get...which usually means all the features they can afford.

From your price points, it could be argued that $2000 vs. $2200 is 'splitting hairs' (only a 10% difference), but at the lower end a difference of $150 is often quite significant – for someone to whom a $650 'luxury item' is a major purchase, $800 may be unaffordable. Likewise, there's a pretty big difference between $3400 and $6000...


----------



## sebasan (Jan 13, 2017)

Thaikon said:


> Revamp the whole naming scheme:
> 
> lower end Rebels --> same naming/xxxxD
> higher end Rebels --> Elan series/xxxD
> ...



I like it.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

Thaikon said:


> Revamp the whole naming scheme:
> 
> Budget FF --> 6D Series
> Midrange FF --> 5D Series
> ...



3D is poor optics for the company -- implies resolution is of higher prestige / price / importance than all-purpose functionality.

Also, when Canon finally offers a 1DXs -- a high MP sensor put in a 1DX body -- the 's' will finally fit. We'd have an all-arounder and high res body for both the gripped/1D feature set and ungripped/5D feature set camps.

- A


----------

